# Are you in the right job?



## Second (Jan 19, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQAwBmog08s[/YOUTUBE]

heh


----------



## imurphy (Jan 19, 2009)

i JUST saw that on tv! Hillarious!!


----------



## silver (Jan 19, 2009)

so you mean that shouldnt happen to me every time i see blood?


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

I love it! Hahaha!


----------



## SES4 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Lol*

LOL.

This is REALLY great!


----------



## Sasha (Jan 19, 2009)

I love how the two sitting in the back are poised, ready to spring into action when the door opens.


----------



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 20, 2009)

omg i lol'd when i saw that..lol..i hope that doesnt ever happen to me after im certified...lol funny video.


----------



## karaya (Jan 20, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I love how the two sitting in the back are poised, ready to spring into action when the door opens.


 
You mean that's not real??!!


----------



## lizhiniatsos (Jan 20, 2009)

too funny!


----------



## Labareda (Jan 20, 2009)

Hilarious. I actually had a partner, that once on a car accident had to go sit in the back of the truck because she couldnt see the blood.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Jan 20, 2009)

Labareda said:


> Hilarious. I actually had a partner, that once on a car accident had to go sit in the back of the truck because she couldnt see the blood.



We had an EMT pass out at the sight of blood at one of the trauma hospitals in Indy. Her partner caught her, and nobody has let her forget it.

-Kat


----------



## flhtci01 (Jan 20, 2009)

karaya said:


> You mean that's not real??!!



If it was on TV it must be real. LOL


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jan 21, 2009)

I love how the one police cruiser didn't have a license plate.


----------



## UNIT 52 (Jan 23, 2009)

I love how they run up to the vehicle, stop stand there and put on their gloves. I glove up as I am running. LOL


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 23, 2009)

I put on my gloves as I walk to the patient.


----------



## JonTullos (Jan 23, 2009)

So this isn't normal... duly noted.

This kindda makes me think of "Tommy Boy" where Tommy (Chris Farley) is doing the presentation with the auto parts store owner about why his brakes are better than the other guy's... love the part where he talks about medics getting to the scene of the accident and "the new guy's in the corner puking his guts out" *puking noises*


----------



## Buzz (Jan 24, 2009)

I walked into a nursing home pt's room one day (C/c of Dehydration) during changing time. I initially had to back out of the room because I felt myself about to go out. Potent odors...


----------



## Sasha (Jan 24, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I walked into a nursing home pt's room one day (C/c of Dehydration) during changing time. I initially had to back out of the room because I felt myself about to go out. Potent odors...



That's so sad. :[


----------



## Buzz (Jan 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's so sad. :[



I know... One resident with a BM I can handle... All four in the room simultaneously just after the aide had changed each of them just proved to be a little too much!


----------



## mari-berry (Jan 25, 2009)

Super funiezzz..... but now im secretly worried that could happen to me.. geezz i hope that never happens to me !!


----------



## karaya (Jan 25, 2009)

I like how his partners just glance down at him after he fainted and just go about their business.


----------



## jester_1269 (Jan 27, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> I put on my gloves as I walk to the patient.



lol. I was just about to say that...


----------



## brice (Jan 27, 2009)

that is a great commercial, i actually just saw that on tv the other day also-


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 27, 2009)

mari-berry said:


> Super funiezzz..... but now im secretly worried that could happen to me.. geezz i hope that never happens to me !!



Oh no! Now you've done it!!!!! Youv'e JINXED yourself!


----------



## emt1994 (Jan 28, 2009)

My husband and I were watching tv one night and it came on laughed my butt off. My husband is a paramedic and does it for a job, Im an emt but I do it as a volunteer . I thought this was so funny.


----------



## SES4 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Hmmmm....*

I wonder why I have yet to see this commercial on TV?!?!?!  

I watched it again before I posted and LMAO.  

I agree with the poster' who noticed that the partners just look at him after he drops and then continue on their way.  Pretty priceless.  

And as to the glove issue... I gather that they did not have a technical advisor for this commercial or a bad one at that.  LOL.  ER and medical TV shows have technical advisors, I gather that a Tech. Advisor was not in the budget or they did not even think about it. LOL.


----------



## paemt08 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Rofl*

I just saw that the other day on TV....hilarious! The only thing though, is that when I saw it, I was watching TV with certain people who happen not to have a very nice opinion of EMS professionals so it didn't really help any :glare:


----------



## brice (Feb 5, 2009)

oh well it was still hilarious.


----------



## FutureParamedic609 (Mar 24, 2009)

That was hilarious! (I'm new to the forum by the way...)

I don't think I'd ever pass out from anything nasty....but I'm not sure. lol. I have a strong stomach, and the only things that gross me out are insanely broken bones. I think I would just be saying eww ewww eww. lol. 

Emily


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 24, 2009)

SES4 said:


> I wonder why I have yet to see this commercial on TV?!?!?!
> 
> I watched it again before I posted and LMAO.
> 
> ...



that was there superbowl commercial if i remember correctly.


----------



## amberdt03 (Mar 24, 2009)

mari-berry said:


> Super funiezzz..... but now im secretly worried that could happen to me.. geezz i hope that never happens to me !!



don't worry, when i was in school i was worried that it would happen to me. lol.


----------

